# Just when you thought you'd seen it all...



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)

How is this even possible?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I can just imagine the smell & goo that is behind that jim cap


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

ahhhh I miss California! What works down south does not work there, or does it??


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a turd separator!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wonders will naver easst!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a nice bacteria trap.......


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh look, a clean out...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

The pic gives me vertigo, my brain won't except the information. Just don't take the cap off, I don't want to know.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AAP-Anthony said:


> How is this even possible?


Why did they use a hanger? Why not just strap the pipe to the wall? 




just kidding people.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Too bad it's not a fernco wye. That would be really cool.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Oh look, a clean out...


Thanks for clarifying. I thought it looked like a clean up.:thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Horizontal to vertical So Cal wet vent system, even I know that. It will be piped later when future fixtures are installed:whistling2:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Sediment trap.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It's called improvising.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Its obviously for a vert pump system.


----------



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)

The reasoning behind such a contraption (as given by the customer), was to prevent build-up from entering the broken line downstream. By having this in place they are able to dump the solid build up onto the floor and wash it into the storm drain with a water hose.... Ingenuity at its best!!!


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

AAP-Anthony said:


> The reasoning behind such a contraption (as given by the customer), was to prevent build-up from entering the broken line downstream. By having this in place they are able to dump the solid build up onto the floor and wash it into the storm drain with a water hose.... Ingenuity at its best!!!


Wow. You got someone to admit to installing that?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Gives a whole new meaning to " dirt leg or drip leg "


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

At least it's a long sweep fitting.

Just think, they could have done it with a San-Tee and violated two codes at once.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Somebody turned the camera. :blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

mccmech said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I thought it looked like a clean up.:thumbsup:


Oh, There will be a clean up after you use that clean out. maybe even some throw up....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Fixed.

Where do I send the bill?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Where do I send the bill?


 Send to the blowhard azz, Bjmi007


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Send to the blowhard azz, Bjmi007


You hold a grudge.

I like that about you.:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't believe y'all don't know what that is. It's obviously a grease trap for a "light" commercial kitchen inside a home, like a Taco Shop.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> Can't believe y'all don't know what that is. It's obviously a grease trap for a "light" commercial kitchen inside a home, like a Taco Shop.


...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

AAP-Anthony said:


> The reasoning behind such a contraption (as given by the customer), was to prevent build-up from entering the broken line downstream. By having this in place they are able to dump the solid build up onto the floor and wash it into the storm drain with a water hose.... Ingenuity at its best!!!


HAH! I knew it was a clean up.:thumbup:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I saw something like that once. Only it had a threaded plug on the bottom of the tee. Presumably so they could crack it and drain liquids out before they used it as a clean...up I guess. 

Were you there to repair the broken pipe downstream?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> ...


Brackfas? Is that some kind of chicken?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Brackfas? Is that some kind of chicken?


I'm guessing some kind of sausage.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Brackfas? Is that some kind of chicken?



First meal of the day. :blink:

What the heck do you guys call it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> First meal of the day. :blink:
> 
> What the heck do you guys call it?



I've been calling it _break_fast for years. brackfas might be common south of the border...as in Mexico.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

marktoo said:


> first meal of the day. :blink:
> 
> What the heck do you guys call it?











Breakfast.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Wha' 'chu talkin' 'bout AG?

Gotta go. It's launch time and I'm hungry...


----------

